# Drywall Estimating



## Buca1025 (Aug 4, 2008)

I am located in Philadelphia. I usually charge $30 a sheet to hang and finish up to ready for paint. Is that too low to charge in my area?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Buca1025 said:


> I am located in Philadelphia. I usually charge $30 a sheet to hang and finish up to ready for paint. Is that too low to charge in my area?



No your good at that price:thumbsup:


----------



## PierceConst. (Aug 7, 2008)

*What to charge solo?*

Greeting forks. I am new to this forum. 

My reason for posting is, i need a little help. I have done plenty of building in most areas of general construction. As well as worked for a couple drywall subcontractors. I feel i am skilled enough to strike out on my own. For the first while i plan to be solo. So, naturally i wont be hanging. I have automatic tools and a pretty complete grasp on how to use them (as well as hand finish). The aspect i lack in is the buisiness end. Bidding jobs, scaring up work, writing up contracts, etc.

I have no idea what to charge, and i read alot of differing numbers on this site. I will be working in South Dakota, and Wyoming. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

My guy charge me .6o sq foot labor .


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

PierceConst. said:


> Greeting forks. I am new to this forum.
> 
> My reason for posting is, i need a little help. I have done plenty of building in most areas of general construction. As well as worked for a couple drywall subcontractors. I feel i am skilled enough to strike out on my own. For the first while i plan to be solo. So, naturally i wont be hanging. I have automatic tools and a pretty complete grasp on how to use them (as well as hand finish). The aspect i lack in is the buisiness end. Bidding jobs, scaring up work, writing up contracts, etc.
> 
> I have no idea what to charge, and i read alot of differing numbers on this site. I will be working in South Dakota, and Wyoming. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


What were you finishing for per square foot up until now? 
Sounds like you need to do a little homework in your area.


----------



## MUDBUCKET (Jun 9, 2008)

You've just got to ask people in your area what the going rates are, from what I've seen in these forums price range wildly from one end of the country to the other.


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

In So California there is a huge variation in price. Hacks with no license are as low as $40 a sheet (4'x12') installed smooth. Where a legit company is almost a $100 a sheet. My cost is around $50 installed paying workers per day to install.


----------



## Adam in BC (Aug 28, 2008)

Prices are usually calculated by square foot, 
There are dozens of factors that influence my price 
ceiling hight, window and closet returns, paint/textured lids,
level of finish 1-5, etc.

I mostly do large custom homes, and dont really want to mention prices hypotheticaly but I will say that usualy my materials account for about 1/3 of my quotes, however my shipping costs are huge because of my location.


----------



## 06 F150 (Jun 27, 2008)

That's what she said...


----------



## stanallig (Sep 2, 2008)

I live in arkansas, what's the going price here for hanging and finishing?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Sorry guys....but the best thing to do is ask the right people..or rates differ as you may have guessed...but you have to find out for yourselfs, in the area that you are in. Dont guess, do your homework. 
If you are low, you will know it....many many jobs. If you are high...no jobs...
if you are right on..then you will get the med class people, to the high end people. if you find that you are getting everything that you quote, raise your price a bit.
Where i live this is the rule that i go with ,and i win some and loose some. but i dont work for free..
There are three main companies where i live, and i am one of them..we all talk and discuss pricing, materials etc.
My suggestion is to talk to people who are in the same feild and work and price accordingly. That way they cant get pissed off at you for lowballing.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

AARC Drywall said:


> Sorry guys....but the best thing to do is ask the right people..or rates differ as you may have guessed...but you have to find out for yourselfs, in the area that you are in. Dont guess, do your homework.
> If you are low, you will know it....many many jobs. If you are high...no jobs...
> if you are right on..then you will get the med class people, to the high end people. if you find that you are getting everything that you quote, raise your price a bit.
> Where i live this is the rule that i go with ,and i win some and loose some. but i dont work for free..
> ...


Thanks for the post you summed it up nicely.:thumbup1:


----------

